# My new Bulova Moon Watch



## UofRSpider

Hello all, I just purchased the above stated watch (strap version) and wanted to give a few opinions about it. I've been collecting Swiss mechanical pieces for years and have recently become interested in quartz watches to wear as my daily wearers. Anyway, my Bulova arrived several days ago and I must say that I am more than pleased with the quality of this piece (and especially pleased at the price I paid from Amazon). 
*
The size*: I have read numerous postings where people complain about the size (45mm). This watch appears (and wears) smaller than 45mm, mostly because of the smaller dial/ bezel combo (which is around 40mm), as well as the 20mm lugs. I have a 46mm Glycine Incusore that dwarfs this watch. Long story short, she wears like a 42mm watch.

*The dial:* Beautiful and very dimensional. Subset registers, subset minute track, applied markers - wow. Extremely legible.

*The lume:* I have also read postings where people complain about the lume. Works really well in my opinion (coming from a lume-junky). It stays readable through the night with or without "charging" the lume. Granted she's not very bright at 0600, but is readable.

*The case and pushers:* Very well done re-creating and re-issuing the original "Moon Watch."

*The sapphire crystal:* Terrific - has an AR coating on the underside. I actually like the raised crystal; adds character and mimics the original design.

*The caseback:* Another terrific detail. Quality engraving.

Overall this is a terrific timepiece that could sell for a higher price (retail is $550 I believe). Bulova (or Citizen) really put some effort into this re-creation. I have looked over the dial with a lupe and see some fine craftsmanship. Is it a Rolex? No, not at all. Can it compete with the quality of numerous 1K watches? Totally yes.

Lastly, the watch has a fun and interesting history. I love telling people that a Bulova watch went to the moon and drove a lunar vehicle. Have a great weekend!


----------



## anzac1957

May I ask if yours has ultra high frequency or high performance quartz written on the case back. So far, only mine has been mentioned as having high performance quartz. I too got mine via Amazon.


----------



## UofRSpider

anzac1957 said:


> May I ask if yours has ultra high frequency or high performance quartz written on the case back. So far, only mine has been mentioned as having high performance quartz. I too got mine via Amazon.


Mine says "ultra high frequency."


----------



## Mpkaier

Congrats on the moon watch. I agree with you fully on your review and observation. Mine has become my go to watch for the past couple of months and one of the most fun watches I currently have in my collection. I really the like the aftermarket band you put yours on. What is it?


----------



## UofRSpider

Mpkaier said:


> Congrats on the moon watch. I agree with you fully on your review and observation. Mine has become my go to watch for the past couple of months and one of the most fun watches I currently have in my collection. I really the like the aftermarket band you put yours on. What is it?


It's a Kevlar strap from Hadley-Roma. So far it's been terrific. I put a Fluco deployant clasp on it as well.


----------



## Mpkaier

I frequently change the band and fig it looks good on use about any band from leather to rubber. Enjoy your new watch.


----------



## ccm123

Congrats!


----------



## BigDuke

Our watch is gathering a lot of followers. Its sure to be a classic. Have you all seen the new all black version coming out soon? Too expensive for me at around $500 bucks though. 
View attachment Moonwatch.jpg


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for sharing your review. Enjoy your Bulova!


----------



## rzapalac

UofRSpider said:


> Hello all, I just purchased the above stated watch (strap version) and wanted to give a few opinions about it. I've been collecting Swiss mechanical pieces for years and have recently become interested in quartz watches to wear as my daily wearers. Anyway, my Bulova arrived several days ago and I must say that I am more than pleased with the quality of this piece (and especially pleased at the price I paid from Amazon).
> *
> The size*: I have read numerous postings where people complain about the size (45mm). This watch appears (and wears) smaller than 45mm, mostly because of the smaller dial/ bezel combo (which is around 40mm), as well as the 20mm lugs. I have a 46mm Glycine Incusore that dwarfs this watch. Long story short, she wears like a 42mm watch.
> 
> *The dial:* Beautiful and very dimensional. Subset registers, subset minute track, applied markers - wow. Extremely legible.
> 
> *The lume:* I have also read postings where people complain about the lume. Works really well in my opinion (coming from a lume-junky). It stays readable through the night with or without "charging" the lume. Granted she's not very bright at 0600, but is readable.
> 
> *The case and pushers:* Very well done re-creating and re-issuing the original "Moon Watch."
> 
> *The sapphire crystal:* Terrific - has an AR coating on the underside. I actually like the raised crystal; adds character and mimics the original design.
> 
> *The caseback:* Another terrific detail. Quality engraving.
> 
> Overall this is a terrific timepiece that could sell for a higher price (retail is $550 I believe). Bulova (or Citizen) really put some effort into this re-creation. I have looked over the dial with a lupe and see some fine craftsmanship. Is it a Rolex? No, not at all. Can it compete with the quality of numerous 1K watches? Totally yes.
> 
> Lastly, the watch has a fun and interesting history. I love telling people that a Bulova watch went to the moon and drove a lunar vehicle. Have a great weekend!


Couldn't agree with your points more! I have been loving mine on the metal bracelet and it is a great value. It is nice to have so many cool details built into the watch and the history makes it even better. My buddy is a space junky (but not a watch guy necessarily) and he was really excited about the background. It is nice to get someone else interested in horology through the story on the watch! ?










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Great watch. 22mm leather squeezed onto 20mm lugs


----------



## yankeexpress

anzac1957 said:


> May I ask if yours has ultra high frequency or high performance quartz written on the case back. So far, only mine has been mentioned as having high performance quartz. I too got mine via Amazon.


Is yours the strap version, 96b251, or the bracelet version, 96b258?

Mine has the same back as this one:


----------



## belgianmoonwatch

The black one:


----------



## UofRSpider

I wanted to thank everyone for the responses and terrific pictures. I am really enjoying this watch. The PVD Moon Watch looks really interesting!


----------



## kanwingshing

Wish they would make a smaller version of this watch...... just sold mine because it just looks to awkward on my 6.5" wrist...


----------



## NriQ10

Congratulations!!

Someday I hope to have one of these. I love it.


----------



## Burgs

As one of those who originally objected to the 45mm size, I must say that the actual watch wears much smaller that the physical size suggests.
The actual watch is very comfortable and not at all overwhelming. 

I would agree that UofRSpider's comments are spot on. His photos are really nice also.

For those who are concerned about the price of the new PVD version, be patient. Like the original, after a few months the prices will undoubtedly come down to more affordable levels and there will be deals to be had.


----------



## anzac1957

yankeexpress said:


> Is yours the strap version, 96b251, or the bracelet version, 96b258?
> 
> Mine has the same back as this one:


Mine is strap version too.. another WIS in New Zealand just received theirs from Amazon and it has High Performance Quartz on the caseback.. so there must me some sort of change in labelling happening..


----------



## tommyboy31

anzac1957 said:


> May I ask if yours has ultra high frequency or high performance quartz written on the case back. So far, only mine has been mentioned as having high performance quartz. I too got mine via Amazon.


Here's mine, same as yours apparently. I was actually just wondering about this. I've also noticed mine says b7 st.steel, while others are b6.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Very nice.


----------



## Snakewood

Have the Moon Watch myself and love it. Great pics !!!



UofRSpider said:


> Hello all, I just purchased the above stated watch (strap version) and wanted to give a few opinions about it. I've been collecting Swiss mechanical pieces for years and have recently become interested in quartz watches to wear as my daily wearers. Anyway, my Bulova arrived several days ago and I must say that I am more than pleased with the quality of this piece (and especially pleased at the price I paid from Amazon).
> *
> The size*: I have read numerous postings where people complain about the size (45mm). This watch appears (and wears) smaller than 45mm, mostly because of the smaller dial/ bezel combo (which is around 40mm), as well as the 20mm lugs. I have a 46mm Glycine Incusore that dwarfs this watch. Long story short, she wears like a 42mm watch.
> 
> *The dial:* Beautiful and very dimensional. Subset registers, subset minute track, applied markers - wow. Extremely legible.
> 
> *The lume:* I have also read postings where people complain about the lume. Works really well in my opinion (coming from a lume-junky). It stays readable through the night with or without "charging" the lume. Granted she's not very bright at 0600, but is readable.
> 
> *The case and pushers:* Very well done re-creating and re-issuing the original "Moon Watch."
> 
> *The sapphire crystal:* Terrific - has an AR coating on the underside. I actually like the raised crystal; adds character and mimics the original design.
> 
> *The caseback:* Another terrific detail. Quality engraving.
> 
> Overall this is a terrific timepiece that could sell for a higher price (retail is $550 I believe). Bulova (or Citizen) really put some effort into this re-creation. I have looked over the dial with a lupe and see some fine craftsmanship. Is it a Rolex? No, not at all. Can it compete with the quality of numerous 1K watches? Totally yes.
> 
> Lastly, the watch has a fun and interesting history. I love telling people that a Bulova watch went to the moon and drove a lunar vehicle. Have a great weekend!


----------



## BigDuke

I wonder if it will be nicknamed "darkside of the moon"?


belgianmoonwatch said:


> The black one:
> 
> View attachment 11393202
> 
> 
> View attachment 11393218


----------



## ultra7k

Does anyone know how this compares in size to say, a Citizen Nighthawk?


----------



## BigDuke

I should research before answering but...I believe the Moonwatch is bigger. Nighthawk, if Im correct, is around 42mm wide, and the Moonwatch is around 45mm I think.


----------



## BigDuke

Hey all, checkout this replica NASA strap I bought for the Moonwatch. Its basically just a piece of velcro but man does it make a good strap. I wore something similar back in my Army days in the late 80s. The watch is so light with it and it looks cool. I have the bracelet moonwatch but decided to sell it and keep the strap version. I coming to realize I've never been a bracelet fan too much. 
View attachment NASAstrap.jpg


----------



## ultra7k

BigDuke said:


> I should research before answering but...I believe the Moonwatch is bigger. Nighthawk, if Im correct, is around 42mm wide, and the Moonwatch is around 45mm I think.


I guess I could have looked it up too! I was wondering if anyone owned both and could give an opinion on them.

At 45mm that Moonwatch sure does seem real big. Guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow to find out first hand.


----------



## BigDuke

Its big for sure, but for some odd reason its wears much smaller. I really like it and find I wear it often. I bought the metal bracelet version and came to the conclusion its just overall to heavy for me. Unfortunately, Bulova uses to different spring bar holes on both versions of this watch. Sorry to run away on the thread.


----------



## leograye

Ive just ordered on of these on the strap, so how do the spring bars differ?


----------



## Kilovolt

leograye said:


> Ive just ordered on of these on the strap, so how do the spring bars differ?


In the strap version the holes in the lugs are farther from the case.


----------



## UofRSpider

leograye said:


> Ive just ordered on of these on the strap, so how do the spring bars differ?


To sum it up, the bracelet will not fit on the strap version. It is what it is.


----------



## leograye

Hi Yankeexpress, what is that 22mm strap you have on yours. It really sets it off with the white stitching.


----------



## Lee_K

ultra7k said:


> Does anyone know how this compares in size to say, a Citizen Nighthawk?











The Nighthawk, while not considered a small watch, is notably smaller and thinner than the Bulova Moon Watch. Lug-to-lug is signifantly shorter.


----------



## markkinnj

Man I love these! I just switched mine over to my own homemade strap. But @bigduke I'm now eyeing that NASA strap!! I need another strap like a hole in the head 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

leograye said:


> Hi Yankeexpress, what is that 22mm strap you have on yours. It really sets it off with the white stitching.


It is an Alfa strap, which happens to look identical to the strap Obris Morgan sells. Unfortunately they both seem to be sold out.

24 mm Alfa Black with White Oil Tan Distressed Leather Watch Band! strap mens | eBay

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces


----------



## leograye

It looks like totalwatchrepair.com has them or certainly similar ones. 
Here comes more money spent, but worth it for that look. Thanks, Yankeexpress for the heads up


----------



## tommyboy31

This is my strap. Got it on strapped for time dot com.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## masqueman

These are fantastic. I just saw 2 or 3 yesterday at a watch get-together. I think that Bulova is releasing a PVD version soon. I saw a photo from 2017 BaselWorld. They are a little larger than I expected though.


----------



## tonykimatpl

Just seeing all your guys' watches got me itching to pick one up ASAP. Just ordered the leather and nato strap combo off amazon for 500 CAD. Good deal?


----------



## yankeexpress

tonykimatpl said:


> Just seeing all your guys' watches got me itching to pick one up ASAP. Just ordered the leather and nato strap combo off amazon for 500 CAD. Good deal?


Factoring in the crazy exchange rate, it probably is a good deal. Enjoy your new watch when it arrives!


----------



## ultra7k

tonykimatpl said:


> Just seeing all your guys' watches got me itching to pick one up ASAP. Just ordered the leather and nato strap combo off amazon for 500 CAD. Good deal?


The moon watch (bracelet) was on sale for about $350 a cheaper a couple months ago or even during prime day a couple weeks back. The prices have risen again, but if I were you, I'd sent it back and wait a bit until the price drops again, but who know when that might be. Looking at the price history for the leather/strap version, it seems to average about $416 - $420 on the norm, and was as low as $340 during December. The current price is slightly higher than the usual price.

That being said, it's a great watch, and if you need it now (and I mean when it's on the wrist, yeah you need it) then still $500 all in isn't the end of the world.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

The size is what actually sold me on this watch (and the history). Go figure, with my name.

I just never wear it. Don't get me wrong... I love this watch. I have other mechanicals that I wear instead. It would be a great grab & go quartz, but I have others that I actually prefer.

I don't know... it sits there new in the box and I'm okay with that! After reading this, I pulled it out to look at it again... and the darn thing is +2 seconds after being set over 6 months ago ! !


----------



## Elkins45

I wear mine every Monday. Monday is moon day.


----------



## config

Elkins45 said:


> I wear mine every Monday. Monday is moon day.


If that's the case, I'll be sure to wear mine on Mon, 21 Aug for the Solar eclipse especially since I'll be traveling to Idaho to witness 2017 solar totality!


----------



## 0nix

belgianmoonwatch said:


> The black one:
> 
> View attachment 11393202
> 
> 
> View attachment 11393218


The black gets my attention a lot, slowly turning into a fan.


----------



## Midoman

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> The size is what actually sold me on this watch (and the history). Go figure, with my name.
> 
> I just never wear it. Don't get me wrong... I love this watch. I have other mechanicals that I wear instead. It would be a great grab & go quartz, but I have others that I actually prefer.
> 
> I don't know... it sits there new in the box and I'm okay with that! After reading this, I pulled it out to look at it again... and the darn thing is +2 seconds after being set over 6 months ago ! !


If you decide you want to dump it, give me a PM.

There are a couple of things I DON'T like about this watch (I just picked up the bracelet version). First, there are times when legibility is really poor: (1) the hands are the same shape, only differing by length, and this causes some difficulty reading the time; (2) whenever the hands are at 6 and/or 12, and mixed with the chronograph seconds hand, legibility is impossible. Second, the date wheel is recessed too much which causes a significant shadow on the date display.

Other than this, the watch is great in every way and I would be happy to have the strap version. I wouldn't want the PVD version without date. Actually, I think a "civilian" version with a sweep big second hand and all the chrono functions on subdial would sell like hotcakes. I really don't like the big seconds hand being chrono only and always frozen at 12.


----------



## Midoman

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> The size is what actually sold me on this watch (and the history). Go figure, with my name.
> 
> I just never wear it. Don't get me wrong... I love this watch. I have other mechanicals that I wear instead. It would be a great grab & go quartz, but I have others that I actually prefer.
> 
> I don't know... it sits there new in the box and I'm okay with that! After reading this, I pulled it out to look at it again... and the darn thing is +2 seconds after being set over 6 months ago ! !


If you decide you want to dump it, give me a PM.

There are a couple of things I DON'T like about this watch (I just picked up the bracelet version). First, there are times when legibility is really poor: (1) the hands are the same shape, only differing by length, and this causes some difficulty reading the time; (2) whenever the hands are at 6 and/or 12, and mixed with the chronograph seconds hand, legibility is impossible. Second, the date wheel is recessed too much which causes a significant shadow on the date display.

Other than this, the watch is great in every way and I would be happy to have the strap version. I wouldn't want the PVD version without date. Actually, I think a "civilian" version with a sweep big second hand and all the chrono functions on subdial would sell like hotcakes. I really don't like the big seconds hand being chrono only and always frozen at 12.


----------



## cave diver

Midoman said:


> If you decide you want to dump it, give me a PM.
> 
> There are a couple of things I DON'T like about this watch (I just picked up the bracelet version). First, there are times when legibility is really poor: (1) the hands are the same shape, only differing by length, and this causes some difficulty reading the time; (2) whenever the hands are at 6 and/or 12, and mixed with the chronograph seconds hand, legibility is impossible. Second, the date wheel is recessed too much which causes a significant shadow on the date display.
> 
> Other than this, the watch is great in every way and I would be happy to have the strap version. I wouldn't want the PVD version without date. Actually, I think a "civilian" version with a sweep big second hand and all the chrono functions on subdial would sell like hotcakes. *I really don't like the big seconds hand being chrono only and always frozen at 12.*


I just finally ordered my moon watch, after hesitating for a long time because I just didn't think I could justify buying a bulova UHF watch with no sweeping hand. But, finally went for it anyway because, if i'm getting a historic remake, I want it as close to the original as I can get. Then, after ordering it, it occurred to me, why not just start the chrono and let it go? How long will the second hand sweep?


----------



## yankeexpress

cave diver said:


> I just finally ordered my moon watch, after hesitating for a long time because I just didn't think I could justify buying a bulova UHF watch with no sweeping hand. But, finally went for it anyway because, if i'm getting a historic remake, I want it as close to the original as I can get. Then, after ordering it, it occurred to me, why not just start the chrono and let it go? How long will the second hand sweep?


Think the big chrono sweep stops after 60 minutes.


----------



## terry82

very beautiful watch, I really like them, but the size is too big for my wrist


----------



## peewee102

terry82 said:


> View attachment 12591697
> View attachment 12591693
> View attachment 12591695
> very beautiful watch, I really like them, but the size is too big for my wrist


It looks fine. I thought the same when I got mine, but its awesomeness overcame that!


----------

